# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  موقف الصحابة في فتنة مقتل عثمان ...

## العوضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وصحبه أجميعن.


لقد شاع قتنة مقتل عثمان بن عفان – رضي الله عنه – شيوعاً أعظم مما كان فيها من مواضع القدوة، وما كان فيها من العدل، والإنصاف، والمثل العليا في تحقيقها، وأكثر مما كان من هذه الفتنة قصة المؤمنين الصادقين الأبرار، مما يبين قوة إيمانهم، ويقينهم، وتعلقهم بخالقهم، مما يزيد الإيمان ويحسن الاقتداء بهم.



من ذلك رفض أمير المؤمنين عثمان بن عفان – رضي الله عنه – قتال محاصريه، وما في ذلك من إيثار وتقديم لمصالح الأمة على مصالحه الشخصية، فإن فيه دلالات قوية على قوة إيمانه – رضي الله عنه – وتعلقه بربه، واستحضاره للحياة الآخرة.



فإن هذه الفتنة لم تشع فحسب، بل زيد فيها الكثير، وحرف منها شيء غير قليل، وشوه أكثرها، حتى اتخذها أهل الأهواء والبدع سبيل في طعنهم في الصحابة – رضي الله عنهم – زاعمين بأنهم متقاعسين ليسهل بذلك عليهم الطعن في الإسلام.



والمنصف المتتبع للروايات التاريخية الصحيحة يظهر له زيف ما اتهم به الصحابة مهاجرين وأنصار من تخاذل وتقاعس عن نصرة عثمان – رضي الله عنه –، وكل ما روي في ذلك، فإنه لا يسلم من علة إن لم تكن عللاً قادحة في الإسناد والمتن معاً.



ولكن يأبى أمير المؤمنين عثمان – رضي الله عنه – القتال وسفك الدماء حقناً لدماء المسلمين، وعملاً بوصية رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم – التي سار بها، وبينها عثمان – رضي الله عنه – يوم الدار، وأنها عَهد عُهد به إليه وأنه صابر نفسه عليه.



فقد قال الإمام أحمد في مسنده (6/51-52): ثنا يحيى، عن إسماعيل، قال: ثنا قيس، عن أبي سهلة، عن عائشة قالت: قال رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم –: أدعوا لي بعض أصحابي. 

قلت: أبو بكر. 

قال: لا.

قلت: عمر.

قال: لا.

قلت: ابن عمك علي؟

قال: لا.

قالت: قلت: عثمان.

قال: نعم.

فلما جاء عثمان قال: تنحى. فجعل يساره، ولون عثمان يتغير، فلما كان يوم الدار وحصر فيها. قلنا: يا أمير المؤمنين: ألا تقاتل؟

قال: لا، إن رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم – عهد إلي عهداً وإني صابر نفسي عليه.



إسناده صحيح، رجاله رجال الشيخين إلا أنا سهلة وهو ثقة.



كما علم – رضي الله عنه – بأن هذه الفتنة ستنتهي بقتله، وذلك فيما أخبره به رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم – عند تبشيره إياه بالجنة على بلوى تصيبه، وأنه سيقتل مصطبراً بالحق معطيه في فتنة، وذلك فيما رواه البخاري في صحيحه، فتح الباري (7/21-22، 43، 52-53، 10/597، 13-43، 220) من حديث أبو موسى الأشعري – رضي الله عنه – أن النبي – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم – أمره أن يبشر عثمان بالجنة على بلوى تصيبه.



وهذه الأخبار تفسر لنا جلياً سبب أصرار عثمان – رضي الله عنه – على رفض القتال أثناء الحصار، وهذا الموقف طالما حاك حوله أهل الأهواء والبدع الأساطير.



كما ثبت بالدليل الصحيح بأن الصحابة – رضي الله عنهم – لم يتقاعسوا في نصرة عثمان – رضي الله عنه –، بل عزموا إلى نصرته حتى منعهم عثمان – رضي الله عنه –، بل عزم بعض الصحابة – رضي الله عنهم – على الدفاع عنه دون استشارته، فدخل بعضهم الدار مستعداً للقتال، فقد كان عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب – رضي الله عنهما – معه في الدار، متقلداً سيفه لابساً درعه ليقاتل دفاعاً عن أمير المؤمنين، ولكن عزم أمير المؤمنين عليه أن يخرج من الدار خشية أن يتقاتل مع القوم عند دخولهم عليه فيقتل، كما لبسه مرة أخرى أيضاً.



ونذكر هذا الموقف ليس على سبيل الحصر، ولكن على سبيل المثال. وهذا بيان دفاع بعض الصحابة عن أمير المؤمنين عثمان – رضي الله عنه –.





الأنصار:



قال خليفة بن خياط في التاريخ (ص173): وحدثنا كهمس قال: نا ابن أبي عروبة عن قتادة أن زيد بن ثابت قال لعثمان: "هؤلاء الأنصار بالباب: إن شئت كنا أنصار الله مرتين فقال: لا حاجة لي في ذلك، كُفُّوا"، إسناده حسن لغيره.



ومن طريق خليفة أخرجه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان ص401).



,اخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (15/205) وابن سعد من وجه آخر عن زيد بن ثابت – رضي الله تعالى عنه – كلاهما عن عبد الله بن إدريس قال: أخبرنا هشام بن حسان عن محمد بن سيرين قال جاء زيد بن ثابت إلى عثمان: وذكره بنحوه وأخره "أما القتال فلا".



ومن طريق ابن سعد أخرجه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان ص400) وفي روايته زيادة: "وهو محصور ومعه ثلاثمائة من الأنصار، فدخل على عثمان فقال:...".



وهذا الإسناد رجاله رجال الشيخين، إلا أن ابن سيرين لم يدرك زيد بن ثابت.



ورواه أبو عرب عن يحيى، عن أبيه، عن جده، عن سعيد عنه محمد بن سيرين به مثله.



وهاتين الطريقين يرتقي الخبر إلى درجة الحسن لغيره، وله شاهد عند البخاري.



قال البخاري في التاريخ الصغير (1/101): حدثنا إسماعيل حدثني ابن وهب عن يونس، عن ابن شهاب بلغني أن كعب بن مالك قال: "يا معشر الأنصار، كونوا أنصار الله مرتين"، يعني في أمر عثمان.



ورواه من طريقه ابن عساكر. رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين.



إسناده ضعيف؛ لانقطاعه؛ فشيخ الزهري مبهم. كما أن في رواية يونس عن الزهري وهماً قليلاً. فيعتبر هذا من بلاغات الزهري.



ويشهد له ما تقدم، فيتقي إلى درجة الحسن.





حارثة بن النعمان وجماعة معه:



قال البخاري في التاريخ الصغير (1/101): حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل، ثنا حماد، عن ثابت، عن عبد الله ابن رباح أن حارثة بن النعمان قال لعثمان وهو محصور: "إن شئت أن نقاتل دونك".



ورواه من طريقه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان 402) وفيه: عبد الله بن زياد والصواب رباح. قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الإصابة (1/299): - عن هذا الخبر - "رواه البخاري في (التاريخ) من طريق ثابت بن رباح".



وفي رواية ابن عساكر: "حماد بن زيد". إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم.





الزبير بن العوام وبني عمرو بن عوف والحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب وأبو هريرة وعبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب وعبد الله بن الزبير:



قال ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ص374): أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن السمرقندي وأبو نصر أحمد بن محمد بن الطوسي قالا: أنا أبو الحسين بن النقور – زاد ابن السمرقندي: وأبو محمد الصريفيني، قالا: - أنا أبو القاسم بن حبابة.



ح وأخبرنا أبو الفتح محمد بن علي، وأبو نصر عبيد الله بن أبي عاصم، وأبو محمد عبد السلام بن أحمد، وأبو عبد الله بن سمرة بن جندب، وأخوه أبو محمد بن عبد القادر بن جندب، قالوا: أنا محمد بن عبد العزيز الفارسي، أنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح. قالا: أنا عبد الله بن محمد البغوي، نا مصعب بن عبد الله بن مصعب نا أبي، عن موسى بن عقبة، عن أبي حبيبة وهو جد موسى أو أمه – قال: بعثني الزبير إلى عثمان، وهو محصور، فدخلت عليه في يوم صائف وهو على كرسي وعنده الحسن بن علي، وأبو هريرة، وعبد الله بن عمر، وعبد الله بن الزبير، وبين يديه مراكن مملأة ماء ورياط مضرجة فقلت: يعثني إليك الزبير بن العوام، وهو يقرئك السلام، ويقول لك: "إني على طاعتي لم أبدل، ولم أنكث، فإن شئت دخلت الدار معك وكنت رجلاً من القوم، وإن شئت أقمت، فإن بني عمرو بن عوف وعدوني أن يصبحوا على بابي، ثم يمضون على ما آمرهم به"؛ فلما سمع الرسالة قال: "الله أكبر، الحمد لله الذي عصم أخي، أقرئه السلام وقل له: إن يدخل الدار لا يكن إلا رجلاً من القوم، ومكانك أحب إلي، وعسى الله أن يدفع بك عني"، فلما سمع الرسالة أبو هريرة قام فقال: "ألا أخبركم ما سمعت أذناي من رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم –؟" قالوا: "بلى – زاد ابن حبابة يا ابا هريرة –" قال: "أشهد لسمعت رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم – يقول: "تكون بعدي فتن وأمور" فقلنا: فأين المنجى منها يا رسول الله؟ قال: "إلى الأمين وحزبه" وأشار إلى عثمان بن عفان. فقام الناس فقالوا: قد أمكنتنا البصائر فأذن لنا في الجهاد. فقال عثمان: أعزم – أو كلمة نحوها – على من كانت لي عليه طاعة ألا يقاتل.



إسناده من البغوي حسن لذاته، وبعضه صحيح لغيره؛ فمصعب وثقه أبو حاتم، وابن حبان، وقد ثبت حديث صحيح عند ابن ماجه (1/41) من حديث كعب بن عجرة، وعند الإمام أحمد في المسند (5/33) من حديث مرة البهزي، ثبتت إشارة أبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه – إلى الفتنة بإسناد صححه أحمد شاكر، وأيضاً خرجه القزويني الحاكمي كما في الرياض النضرة.



ورواه ابن عساكر من طريق: الزبير بن بكار وفيه اختلاف.





عبد الله بن الزبير:



قال ابن سعد في الطبقات (3/70): أخبرنا أبو أسامة حماد بن أسامة قال: أخبرنا هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن الزبير قال: "قلت لعثمان يوم الدار: قاتلهم، فوالله لقد أحل الله لك قتالهم". فقال: "لا والله لا أقاتلهم أبداً". قال: فدخلوا عليه وهو صائم، قال: وقد كان عثمان أمر عبد الله بن الزبير على الدار، وقال عثمان: "من كانت لي عليه طاعة فليطع عبد الله بن الزبير".



ورواه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان، 399-400) وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة عن حماد به.



إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين.



وتدليس أبي أسامة تدليس خفيف لا يضر، فقد ذكره الحافظ في المرتبة الثانية من طبقات المدلسين (30).



وأخف منه هشام بن عروة فقد ذكره في المرتبة الأولى، انظر: طبقات المدلسين (26).



قال ابن سعد في الطبقات (3/70): أخبرنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الأسدي ابن علية عن أيوب عن ابن أبي مليكة عن عبد الله بن الزبير قال: "قلت لعثمان: يا أمير المؤمنين، إن معك في الدار عصابة مستنصرة بنصر الله بأقل منهم لعثمان، فأذن لي فلأقاتل، فقال: أنشدك الله رجلاً، أو قال: أذكر بالله رجلاً أهراق في دمه، أو قال: أهراق في دماً".



رواه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان، 400) من طريقه.



قال خليفة بن خياط في التاريخ (173): حدثنا ابن علية قال: نا أيوب عن ابن أبي ملكية عن عبد الله بن الزبير قال: قلت لعثمان: إنا معك في الدار عصابة مستبصرة ينصر الله بأقل منهم؛ فأذن لنا فقال: أذكر الله رجلاً أهراق في دمه، أو قال: دماً".



ورواه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان، 400) من طريقه. إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين.



وذكره البوصيري في المطالب العالية (4/294) وقال: "موقوف رواته ثقات"، وقال الحافظ في المطالب: "لأحمد بن منيع".



قال خليفة بن خياط في التاريخ (173): حدثنا معاذ عن ابن عون عن نافع قال: "كان ابن عمر مع عثمان في الدار".



ومن طريقه رواه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان، 397-398) إسناده صحيح. رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين.





الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب وأبو قتادة الأنصاري:



قال أبو بكر بن أبي الدنيا في المحتضرين (خ ق 12 ب حديث 343، كما في حاشية تاريخ دمشق ترجمة عثمان ص405): نا بشار بن موسى، أنا عبد الله بن مبارك، حدثني يونس بن يزيد، عن الزهري، عن أبي سلمة عن أبي قتادة قال: دخلت على عثمان وهو محصور، أنا ورجل من قومي نستأذنه في الحج فأذن لنا، فلما خرجت استقبلني الحسن بن علي بالباب، فدخل وعليه سلاحه، فرجعت معه، فدخل فوقف بين يدي عثمان. قال: "يا أمير المؤمنين ها أنا ذا بين يديك فمرني بأمرك". فقال له عثمان: "يا ابن أخي وصلتك رحم أن القوم ما يريدون غيري ووالله لا أتوقى بالمؤمنين، ولكن أوقي المؤمنين بنفسي"، فلما سمعت ذلك منه قلت: "يا أمير المؤمنين، إن كان من أمرك كون فما تأمر"، قال: "انظر ما اجتمعت عليه أمه محمد – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم –، فإن الله لا يجمعهم على ضلالة، كونوا مع الجماعة حيث كانت".



قال بشار: "فحدثت بن حماد بن زيد، فرق ودمعت عيناه، وقال: رحم الله أمير المؤمنين، حوصر نيفاً وأربعين ليلة، لم تبد منه كلمة يكون لمبتدع فيها حجة". ورواه من طريقه ابن عساكر.



إسناده ضعيف. بشار ضعيف، كثير الغلط، ويونس في روايته عن الزهري وهم قليل.



ولعرض الحسن على عثمان – رضي الله عنهما – القتال دونه شواهد، فيتقوى بها إلى درجة الحسن لغيره.



ولقوله: "أقي المؤمنين بنفسي" شاهد، رواه سعيد بن منصور في السنن (2/334)، عن أبي معشر، عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد عن أبي هريرة.



وذكره محب الطبري في الرياض النضرة (3/45..).





عبد الرحمن بن عوف:



قال ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (15/242): غندر عن شعبة عن سعد بن إبراهيم أنه سمع أباه قال: رأيت عبد الرحمن بن عوف بمنى، محلوقاً رأسه يبكي، يقول: "ما كنت أخشى أن أبقى حتى يقتل عثمان".



رجاله رجال الشيخين. إسناده صحيح.





الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب:



روى ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (15/224) عن علي بن حفص قال: حدثنا محمد بن طلحة عن عاصم بن كليب الجرمي، عن أبي قلابة قال: جاء الحسن بن علي إلى عثمان فقال: اخترط سيفي، قال: لا أبرأ الله إذاً من دمك، ولكن ثم سيفك وارجع إلى أبيك".



رجاله رجال مسلم.



إسناده حسن إن صح سماع أبي قلابة من الحسن، إذ إنه يروي عن بعض الصحابة ولم يسمع منهم وعن بعض آخر سمع منه.



وأبو قلابة؛ قيل فيه نصب يسير، فإن كان في هذه الرواية ما يدعو إلى النصب فيضعف به وإلا فلا يعلل به.



أما ما فيها من بيان للموقف الحسن من الحسن تجاه عثمان، فلا يعلل به؛ لأن النصب في كراهة علي وبنيه، واتهامهم بدم عثمان.





الحسن والحسين أبناء علي بن أبي طالب وعبد الله بن عمر وعبد الله بن الزبير:



ورى خليفة في التاريخ (174): عن عبد الرحمن بن مهدي قال: نا حصين بن بكر عن يحيى بن عتيق عن محمد بن سيرين قال: انطلق الحسن والحسين وابن عمر وابن الزبير ومروان، كلهم شاكي السلاح، حتى دخلوا الدار، فقال عثمان: "أعزم عليكم لما رجعتم فوضعتم أسلحتكم ولزمتم بيوتكم، فخرج ابن عمر والحسن وقال ابن الزبير ومروان: "ونحن نعزم على أنفسنا؛ أن لا نبرح".



ومن طريقه خليفة رواه ابن عساكر تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان ص396).



إسناده صحيح إلى ابن سيرين؛ رجاله ثقات، رجال الشيخين، إلا حصن وهو ثقة. 



قال ابن سعد في الطبقات (3/71): أخبرنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم، عن ابن عون، عن ابن سيري قال: كان مع عثمان يومئذ في الدار سبعمائة لو يدعهم لضربوهم إن شاء الله حتى يخرجوهم من أقطارها، منهم ابن عمر، والحسن بن علي، وعبد الله بن الزبير.



إسناده صحيح إلى ابن سيرين.



ورواه من طريقه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان ص396)، ويوجد ما يشهد لوجود الحسن وابن عمر في الدار أثناء الحصار من رواية نافع.



ويشهد لبعضه ما رواه خليفة موصولاً.





عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب:



قال خليفة بن خياط في التاريخ (173): وحدثني كهمس قال: نا ابن أبي عروبة عن يعلى بن حكيم عن نافع أو غيره: أن ابن عمر كان يومئذ متقلداً سيفه حتى عزم عليه عثمان أن يخرج مخافة أن يقتل.



رواه من طريقه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان ص398)، كما رواه من طريق إبراهيم بن طهمان، عن سعيد به. وليس فيها شك في الراوي عن ابن عمر، وفيه زيادة.



رجاله رجال الشيخين، وكهمس صدوق فإسناده حسن.



ولا يضر تدليس واختلاط ابن أبي عروبة، حيث أن رواية كهمس عنه في صحيح البخاري، انظر: رجال البخاري للكلابادي (2/485، 875).



وقال خليفة بن الخياط: حدثنا عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عون عن أبيه عن نافع قال: "لبس ابن عمر الدرع يوم الدار مرتين".



ومن طريقه رواه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان ص398).



ورواه أيضاً: من طريق عبد العزيز بن معاوية وأبي محمد: يحيى بن السري. كلاهما عن ابن عون به.



كما رواه أيضاً من طريق ابن الأعرابي في معجمه (ق 212) عن عبد العزيز بن مقطوعاً؛ فلم يذكر نافعاً، انظر: تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان ص398).



ورواه أيضاً من طريق عثمان بن موسى عن نافع به وزاد: "والله لنقاتلن عن عثمان"، انظر: تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان ص399).



ورواه في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان ص397). من طريق موسى بن عقبة، عن سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر أو عن نافع مولى ابن عمر أو عنهما جميعاً، أن عبد الله بن عمر لم يَدْعُ بسلاحه بعد رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم – إلا مرتين: يوم الدار، ويوم نجدة الحروري.



وإسناد خليفة حسن.



ورواه ابن عساكر (ص399) من طريق حسين المعلم، عن نافع عن ابن عمر وفيه زيادات ولفظه:



"لبس ابن عمر الدرع يوم الدار مرتين. فأتى عثمان، فقال: صحبت رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم – وعرفت له حق الرسالة، وحق النبوة؛ وصحبت أبا بكر فعرفت له حق الولاية؛ وصحبت عمر، فكنت أعرف له حق الوالد وحق الولاية، وأنا أعرف لك مثل ذلك. فقال له عثمان: جزاكم الله خيراً من أهل البيت. اقعد في بيتك حتى يأتيك أمري".



وذكره البوصيري في الإتحاف (4/290) وقال: "رواه الحارث عن الحسن بن قتيبة وهو ضعيف، وسكت عنه الحافظ في المطالب".



وقد تابعه الحسن بن مكرم عند ابن عساكر كما مر.





أم المؤمنين عائشة بنت أبي بكر الصديق:



قال البخاري في التاريخ الكبير (4/358): حدثني يحيى بن موسى، نا أبو داود، نا حزم القطعي، نا أبو الأسود سوادة، أخبرني طلق بن خشاف، قال: قُتل عثمان فتفرقنا في أصحاب النبي – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم –، نسألهم عن قتله، فسمعت عائشة قالت: "قتل مظلوماً، لعن الله قتلته".



ورواه من طريقه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان ص497).



وهذا الإسناد حسن لذاته. رجاله كلهم ثقات، إلا حزم ومسلم، فهما صدوقان.





أبو هريرة:



قال ابن سعد في الطبقات (3/70): أخبرنا أبو معاوية الضرير قال أخبرنا الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال: دخلت على عثمان يوم الدار، فقلت: "يا أمير المؤمنين، طاب أم ضرب؟" فقال: "يا أبا هريرة أيسرك أن تقتل الناس جميعاً وإياي؟" قال: قلت: "لا"، قال: "فإنك والله إن قتلت رجلاً واحداً فكأنما قتل الناس جميعاً"، قال: فرجعت ولم أقاتل".



ورواه سعيد بن منصور في السنن (2/334) عن أبي معاوية به.



ورواه خليفة بن خياط في التاريخ (173) قال: حدثنا عن الأعمش به مختصراً، وفيه أن عثمان قال لأبي هريرة – رضي الله تعالى عنهما –: "أعزم عليك لتخرجن".



ومن طريق خليفة رواه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان 401-402)، وفيه قال خليفة: حدثني عمر بن علي عن أبي معاوية به.



كما رواه ابن عساكر من طريق أحمد بن عبد الجبار العطاردي، نا أبو معاوية به مثله، وفيه اختلاف يسير جداً منه أن فيه: "فكأنما قتلت لناس جميعاً".



ورواه أيضاً من طريق عثمان بن حكيم عن أبي صالح به نحوه وفيه زيادة.



إسناده صحيح من أبي معاوية إلى منتهاه على شرط الشيخين فقد أخرجا به في غير ما موضع.



ولا تعلله عنعنة الأعمش، وإن كان مدلساً حيث إن صاحبي الصحيحين أحرجا له بهذه الصيغة عن أبي صالح.



وأخرج البخاري له بهذه الصيغة وهو مدلس، يدل على ثبوت لقياه لشيخه هذا عند البخاري، لعدم اكتفاء البخاري بالمعاصرة، واشتراط الاجتماع ولو مرة.



قال خليفة بن خياط في التاريخ (173): حدثنا كهمس عن ابن أبي عروبة عن قتادة [عن الحسن]: أن أبا هريرة كان متقلداً سيفه حتى نهاه عثمان.



ومن طريقه رواه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (ترجمة عثمان 401) بزيادة ما بين [المعكوفتين].



وفي تاريخ خليفة سقطت هذه الزيادة.



ورجاله رجال البخاري.



وكهمس بن المنهال صدوق، ولا يعلل الخبر بتدليس سعيد بن أبي عروبة ولا اختلاطه. فإن الحافظ ذكره في المرتبة الثانية، كما أنه من أثبت الناس في قتادة كما قال الحافظ ابن حجر، انظر: تعريف أهل التقديش (63).



أما اختلاطه، فإن رواية كهمس عنه كانت قبل اختلاطه، وذلك لتخريج البخاري له من رواية كهمس عنه.



فالخبر يتقوى بما قبله فيكون حسناً لغيره.



المصدر: فتنة مقتل عثمان، تأليف د. محمد بن عبد الله الغبان، بتصرف.



وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على عبده ورسوله محمد بن عبد الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.



جمع وإعداد/ أبو إبراهيم أحمد الرئيسي - منتدى أنا المسلم

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

بارك الله فيك أخى العوضى وبارك فى الجامع والمرتب بارك الله فى الجميع، وقد تحدث ابن حزم فى هذا الموضوع حديثا رائعا فى كتابه الفصل ، وزاد فيه أبوبكر ابن العربى المالكى زيادة رائعة فى كتابه العواصم من القواصم ، وكذا ابن تيمية رحمه الله فى منهاج السنة

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أبومرزوق

الله المستعان .. 

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم .
لمزيد من الفائدة : http://majles.alukah.net/t149393/#post805899

----------


## طلال بن صالح النفيعي

السلام عليكم

وللفائدة: رابط كتاب (تسديد الإصابة فيما شجر بين الصحابة)

للشيخ/ د. ذياب بن سعد الغامدي.

لا شَكَّ أنَّ مَسْألةَ "الفِتْنَةِ" الَّتِي وَقَعَتْ في الصَّدْرِ الأوَّلِ بَيْنَ الصَّحَابَةِ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُم، تُعْتَبَرُ مِنْ أهَمِّ الأحْدَاثِ الَّتِي وَقَعَتْ في تَارِيْخِ الإسْلامِ، لأجْلِ هَذَا فَقَدِ اخْتَلَفَ النَّاسُ قَدِيْمًا وحَدِيْثًا في تَحْقِيْقِ تَفْصِيْلِهَا، وتَأوِيْلِ تَفْسِيْرِهَا، وبَعْدَ النَّظَرِ والتَّتبُّعِ إذْ بِنَا نَجِدُها قَدْ تَنَازَعَتْها ثَلاثَةُ فُنُوْنٍ مِنَ العُلُوْمِ الشَّرْعيَّةِ: (عِلْمُ العَقِيْدَةِ، وعِلْمُ التَّارِيْخِ، وعِلْمُ الحديثِ).
لِذَا أحْبَبْتُ أنْ أقِفَ مَعَ هَذِهِ المَسْألَةِ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ التَّفْصِيْلِ القَرِيْبِ لا التَّطْوِيْلِ الغَرِيْبِ، وَمَا هَذَا إلاَّ لأهَمِّيَتِهَا .

http://www.thiab.net/main/articles.aspx?article_no=282

----------

